# Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2012)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo*
​


> Ryu Yamada is a second year student at Suzaku High. Ryu is always late for school, naps in class and gets abysmal grades. His life is a dead bore. The beautiful Urara Shiraishi, on the other hand, is Suzaku High's brightest student. One day, without explanation, their bodies are swapped! Ryu ends up in Urara's body, and Urara in Ryu's.




*Genre:* Comedy, Romance, Shounen, Gender Bender




The actual trigger (two characters falling down a flight of stairs) for the body swap has been done countless times. So minus 1 point for originality. The rest is still up for debate. 

But I love how Urara wasn't even phased by the whole thing 

The cameos were also a nice touch.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 23, 2012)

If it's as funny as Yankee-kun then I'll read. The guy looks so much like Shinigawa its freaky, I assume the cameos are the beloved characters from Yankee-kun?


----------



## Moon (Feb 23, 2012)

I liked it but I'm a sucker for the Mangaka period. The protagonist is very similar to Shinagawa and the first chapter at least did not differentiate between the two series much, this felt like it could very well of just been a Y-to-M chapter, especially with the cameos which I certainly enjoyed. Is this supposed to be an actual sequel, spiritual sequel, or just alternate reality I wonder? Would be nice to see the old cast popping up with a decent frequency. 

Wondering why the hell Yukio from Ao no Exorcist is on the cover page. Maybe I should recognize the other witches too but idk.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 23, 2012)

Just read through it and it had some pretty good moments. If its a spin-off with some cameos here and there with Yankee-kun I'll really enjoy it. Speaking of, were they teachers or something? 

So far the 2 main characters are different enough that this should be pretty funny. It will really depend on the side characters if it wants to stay hilarious for longer then 30chapters.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 23, 2012)

Damn, Shinagawa is still the same!


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 28, 2012)

I liked it. Just hope the series doesn't fizzle out like Yankee to Megane did.


----------



## zapman (Feb 28, 2012)

Gutsu said:


> I liked it. Just hope the series doesn't fizzle out like Yankee to Megane did.



yea not so keen, with the disappointing ending from yankee. 

edit. Liked the first chapter


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 3, 2012)

After the God awful mess that was my barbaric girlfriend I cant say Im terribly interested in another story where main guy character switches body with main girl character. Gender benders in general imo are awful. Gender bending is okay in something like Ranma, which is in my top 5, but too often gender bending involves yaoi and yuri, dont want.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, nice to know the trigger for switching places involves kissing, but I wonder just how far the story can get with that set up.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 4, 2012)

Now THIS is the kind of romance manga I've been looking for.

S'only a matter of time before Shiraishi finds out that kissing the same guy over and over again is absurd.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm just waiting for the secondary characters to get involved. They will make or break this manga I think.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 23, 2012)

God must love us, 4 and 5 are out.

THE SECRET HAS BEEN REVEALED. I'm liking the development!


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 23, 2012)

I am loving this manga, the main characters are great and now it looks like we will get to know a few more characters too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2012)

I was wondering the very same thing about whether swapping places only occurred with those two or whether others can switch place. Or maybe one of them has that ability and can swap places with multiple characters...etc.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, wasn't expecting the secret to be revealed so fast. Funny manga so far. Wonder how far they will go with the supernatural stuff.


----------



## Raptor (Mar 24, 2012)

I didn't know there was a thread about this.   Love it so far, I'd say I like it more than Yankee-kun Megane Chan.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 24, 2012)

this is pretty funny. my favorite part was when that kid jumped in her bed.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 25, 2012)

Been reading this but never bothered to post. Why so little readers in NF? This is actually better than Yankee-kun to megane-chan imo.


----------



## Fran (Mar 25, 2012)

This is like My Barbaric Girlfriend all over again


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 26, 2012)

I take back what I said earlier this is actually. ^ No this nothing like my barbaric girlfriend; here the guy is a guy, and wants to be a guy and the girl is a girl, and wants to be a girl, and none of that gender dissociative disorder stuff.

Curious about the other 6 "witches".


----------



## Raptor (Apr 7, 2012)

Chapter 6

10 characters.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 7, 2012)

OMG I'M STILL AT PAGE 7 AND ALL I CAN SAY IS

HOLY SHIEEET   

SOMEONE KILL ME NOW 

I NEED SOME FUCKING EYEBLEACH 

yep we have himeji 2.0 now ... or adachi 2.0


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, I probably should have seen that kiss coming but it still surprised me. It's confirmed that Yamada really can switch with anyone he kisses. This supernatural club sure has interesting possibilities


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 8, 2012)

I wonder if they are going test out Shiraishi with the other girl. Cause that would be awesome and of course its needed...for science...


----------



## Kirito (Apr 8, 2012)

With my super limited chinese it seems that this girl is a 'supernatural otaku'. You know, one that collects UFO pics, stones that circulate your inner energy and the like. She's also Himeji 2.0 like I said.

Hey, grain of salt though.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 8, 2012)

^ I see thanks.   Now I wonder why was she crying at the end.  Why does she care if they kiss or not?


----------



## Kirito (Apr 9, 2012)

Raptor said:


> ^ I see thanks.   Now I wonder why was she crying at the end.  Why does she care if they kiss or not?



I didn't really understand that part, sorry.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 9, 2012)

Raptor said:


> ^ I see thanks.   Now I wonder why was she crying at the end.  Why does she care if they kiss or not?



scans out.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 9, 2012)

They might have to tell to shut her up. She might tell the teachers or the student council it's some kind of sex club or something.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 9, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> They might have to tell to shut her up. She might tell the teachers or the student council it's some kind of sex club or something.



Or maybe offer to kiss Yamada, which means Shiraishi would have to compromise.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 11, 2012)

glad to see the first thing he does in a girls body is strip


----------



## Raptor (Apr 11, 2012)

Love last chapter.  Hell I love this series more than Yankee-kun already.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 11, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Love last chapter.  Hell I love this series more than Yankee-kun already.



I don't know about that, I reread Yankee-kun and the first 20chapters were the funniest ones. I hope it can keep the lolz coming, Yankee-kun got too slice of life and not enough LOL in my opinion.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2012)

Should have at least kept tabs on his body because you never know how she would have reacted once she regained consciousness.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 15, 2012)

Started reading this after I heard Yankee-kun to Megane-chan had finished.


----------



## Laxus (May 3, 2012)

He needs to learn to control his power, that way he can kiss girls all day.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2012)

Loved the chapter. And we knew he'd have to kick ass in another person's body...as usual


----------



## Laxus (May 3, 2012)

Its good how realistic it is. Like how he keeps looking at the bodies of the girls, everybody would do that.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 3, 2012)

I like that he is now going to be linked to both of the girls as his romantic interest in the school, he's going to get a harem without even trying and that social dynamic is going to be hilarious.


----------



## MrCinos (May 29, 2012)

10th chapter is out.

Great chapter


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2012)

They should have figured out that in addition to switching bodies, they're also swapping germs with one another which isn't a good thing when one of them has a major cold 

On a positive note, we learned that Yamada's abilities isn't connected to his body but his mind which made for some an interesting sequence of body swaps.


----------



## stream (Jun 4, 2012)

It took me a while to get who was in who's body... If the president gets in the body-swapping, we are going to need to pay attention closely to figure out what's happening.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 4, 2012)

I liked how they both tried to out slut each other while in the girls bodies.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2012)

It didn't look like the president was fooled for even a second. I guess he really does love women


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 21, 2012)

Nailed it; both of them are geniuses


----------



## Kirito (Jun 21, 2012)

looks like we've found the 3rd (4th?) witch


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh, they'll eventually kiss, now that he's shown his chilvarous side


----------



## Laxus (Jun 24, 2012)

Yamada pulling out the aizen.jpeg.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 4, 2012)

Hmm let's see what nene can do.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2012)

And just when the school trip was going to such a positive note, Nene enters the picture.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 8, 2012)

I am loving this manga. Really like the main character, so stupid but I think pretty realistic.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2012)

And suddenly we have a true witch. How else can we explain the fact that she is the first character he's kissed where a body swap didn't occur?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 9, 2012)

Yep, predicted it right.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 9, 2012)

I wonder what her kiss does to other people? If he is a body switcher what does her kiss do?


----------



## Morglay (Jul 9, 2012)

Well Yamada was going on in an earlier chapter about how he didn't remember his deliquent chum being such a melt.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Inb4 mind control


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 9, 2012)

She is a witch hunter with immunity to magic.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 9, 2012)

I saw the chinese scans... damn I wish I knew how to read chinese


----------



## Kirito (Jul 9, 2012)

It's all revealed in Chapter 20. Spoilers below:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 It turns out that Yamada's power isn't body switching but copying other people's powers; it also means Shiraishi has the power of body switching. Nene's kiss can make people fall in love with her, so it explains Yamada's friend. Here's how it works:

Yamada kisses Shiraishi --> Yamada obtains body switch --> They switch with each other.

Yamada kisses Nene --> Yamada obtains the love kiss --> Nene falls in love with Yamada.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 9, 2012)

Those are some good spoilers and that is an awesome little twist I was not expecting. I figured the 7witches were just street slang for his stable of whores.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh man this is going to be a hilarious story arc, I can't wait to read it. I do wonder when they will realize he steals powers and doesn't actually have them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, that was an interesting twist. I didn't expect that he would obtain a different power.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2012)

I know its used for comedic effect, but I would hope sometime down the road the powers can be activated without the kissing, and Yamada can wield all the powers till that point. Yea its comedy not action, but so what so what.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 11, 2012)

It's called Yamada and the 7 witches.


Going on pure "fuck it"ness, I'm gonna say that there's 7 girls total. Every time he kisses one of them, his power changes. 

With Shiraishi, he gets the power to swap. And with Nene, the power of love.


We'll probably be introduced to 5 more girls, all of whom will grant him a different power.


----------



## 8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Smoke said:


> It's called Yamada and the 7 witches.
> 
> 
> Going on pure "fuck it"ness, I'm gonna say that there's 7 girls total. Every time he kisses one of them, his power changes.
> ...


that seems to be the case. i wonder if there will be some bigger plot after the seven witches party is complete. something like with negima. although i don't mind if it just stay as a comedy slice of life till the end.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 11, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if nothing happened.


I mean, look at Y-kun and M-chan.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2012)

Smoke said:


> It's called Yamada and the 7 witches.
> 
> 
> Going on pure "fuck it"ness, I'm gonna say that there's 7 girls total. Every time he kisses one of them, his power changes.
> ...




Yep, Ch.19 all but confirmed it. I can understand why the girls would have a special abilities, but why does Yamada given that he's male?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 11, 2012)

Smoke said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if nothing happened.
> 
> 
> I mean, look at Y-kun and M-chan.



Hope Japan doesn't lose interest in this.

EDIT: Just read 20. Also, IIRC I already downloaded everything up to 23 translated. I just wonder why it hasn't been released publicly yet.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 11, 2012)

I was really hoping for a more hilarious 'love' arc.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2012)

At this point, these are the known abilities:

Duplication
Body Swapping
Captivation

Can't wait to find out who the other "witches" are and what kind of abilities they possess. 

Kind of interesting seeing Nene fall prey to her own ability.


----------



## 8 (Aug 11, 2012)

that girl got some of her own medicine. that should teach her. 



Fullmetalthis said:


> I was really hoping for a more hilarious 'love' arc.


i was also quite disappointed at how quickly the problems got solved. but that ability is still there to be (ab)used.

it's quite hilarious how it works on the same gender.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 11, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> At this point, these are the known abilities:
> 
> *Duplication*



I don't like how they call his power duplication.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay two question? Does Nene still like him? Does Shirashi like him?

I get that the answer to both is yes. From the beginning, even when she was under the power it was more gradual and less severe then when it was used on the other two. And then when she went back to her old self, she looked back at him.

Shirashi I think is obvious as well. Things like refusing to kiss others etc, are subtle hints she likes him. But other people think the are just friends. 

To me this is just an observation, when it comes to straight pairings, people need to have things spelled out for them, subtle clues never suffice (ex Yuri x Estelle is the likely pairing taking the story altogether, yet few people are willing to accept it as the majority of the evidence is very subtle). Yet on the flip side, they will jump at shadows to make yaoi/yuri pairing when there is nothing to suggest it (ex. taking Vesperia again, clearly yuri x flynn, and estelle x rita are the pairings - not in your wildest dreams). This is a general observation, not referring specifically to Yamada kun and the seven witches.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 12, 2012)

Just got done reading chapter 24. What revelations.

- There is a new power (Power of Thought).
- Looks like they will execute a harem plan to get the witches (I assume they're all girls, but I don't discount the possibility of having a man witch ... even a gay one).
- Their clubhouse is a prestigious building (maybe built by alumni with the powers during their time at school).
- There might be other witches in other schools.
- They will need a club moderator (this is where I expect Shinagawa to drive into the story. I mean, he's pretty much a hands-off do-whatever-the-fuck-you-like kind of person).
- Shiraishi knows she's got the lead when it comes to Yamada.


----------



## 8 (Aug 12, 2012)

i could only find scans up till chapter 20. how did you get them?

---
ok nvm. its on batoto.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 12, 2012)

Meiko is gonna be the new witch.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 12, 2012)

No homo, when that panel of the girls came up in their bikinis the first thing I looked at was the sand on the beach thinking "wow their beach is rocky, that sucks "

I bet Meiko's power is something along the lines of returning people to normal, or canceling whatever ability Yamada has on his lips.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2012)

scratch what i just posted above. it's knowledge. or rather, the ability to pass intellect from one person to another.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2012)

It's probably why she was a little befuddled during the exam. In any case, I'm looking forward to seeing them finally confirm her ability


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 27, 2012)

LOL chapter 27 had some hilarious moments.

"Aw hell no, Bitch better step off my man" and "she gonna get cut!!" That entire panel was hysterical.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 3, 2012)

This manga needs more "witch to witch time".


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2012)

I can understand why Otsuka would have a difficult time with Yamada's sometimes abrasive personality but feel at ease when Shirashi swaps places with him. Maybe now we can see Otsuka's powers in action.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 3, 2012)

Shirashi has to like Yamada for her to allow him to wash her body like that. And yes that hot springs scene was great. 

I didnt really like the other work this artist did, because the main female character was beyond annoying, but this one is great and wouldnt mind an anime.


----------



## stream (Sep 4, 2012)

"But why do I have to take her fucking bath for her?"
Fanservice, Yamada. Fanservice!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 4, 2012)

^well showing it is fanservice, but the fact it happened is what I mean.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 5, 2012)

She trusts Yamada enough to make him take a bath with her body. With her intelligence too I think she wants Yamada to use her as _okazu_ ... if you know what I mean


----------



## Kirito (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd be on guard for telepathy spam.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2012)

At least she's honest about being in love with the Yamada/Shirashi hybrid and being perfectly fine with it.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 24, 2012)

gender bender love triangle? This intrigues me.


----------



## stream (Oct 7, 2012)

I think that what Yamada wants is to fit in and have friends


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, Yamada wants to fit in, he should be trying to get his harem in order though.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 8, 2012)

He wanted to have a girlfriend.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 8, 2012)

Kirito said:


> He wanted to have a girlfriend.



He has 1.5 girlfriends right now? Otsuka I guess is half and Shirashi is his girlfriend in all but name right now I figure.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 8, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> He has 1.5 girlfriends right now? Otsuka I guess is half and Shirashi is his girlfriend in all but name right now I figure.



Nah, 2. Otsuka half, Odagiri half, and Shiraishi 1.

Anyway, NEW CHAPTER! Yamada is really intelligent nowadays. Also, I doubt it's a clairvoyance witch. If she can predict the future, then why not Miyamura? No, I bet there's something under it. Maybe she's a radar for other witches or something similar?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm still wondering why she decided to seclude herself from school her classmates. Her powers appear to be related to predictions, so perhaps that's why she was waiting for the most favorable outcome (having Yamada seek her out).


----------



## stream (Oct 21, 2012)

For those who missed the previous chapters:
Stark not wanting to fight any more LET Shunsui get the killing blow as you can tell by the facial expression on Stark's face in the panel to the bottom left.
Stark not wanting to fight any more LET Shunsui get the killing blow as you can tell by the facial expression on Stark's face in the panel to the bottom left.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Seems like it is really the power to see the future, but without any control as to what you see. Or maybe it depends on the tongue technique?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 21, 2012)

all the panels of guy on guy action always has that sense of hilariousness. I am just wondering what will happen once they get all 7 witches, some kind of battle or is his harem complete?


----------



## Major_Glory (Oct 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was some kiss!


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2012)

Score another for the harem.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 23, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Score another for the harem.



He should have asked for those sexual favors. What kind of teenage boy is he?


----------



## Morcombe (Oct 27, 2012)

i kinda sense a darker plot looming with this whole mysterious powers only developing at this school and the ones with powers are about to be set up.

maybe the studnet council presiddent is an evil power user, who says Yamada is the only male with a power afterall.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 30, 2012)

And it looks like I was right.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2012)

Hmmh...I was able to alter a prediction so there's probably some clue in that falling incident.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks like it should be a funny chapter, can't wait for the scan.


----------



## rajin (Nov 12, 2012)

YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 38 RAW

Ch.36


----------



## Kirito (Nov 13, 2012)

Feels like Detective Conan up in here, I love it.


----------



## Ender (Nov 13, 2012)

just caught up. this manga is awesome.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 13, 2012)

Not quite as hilarious as other chapters but still it was good.

Asking if he got a woody was hysterical.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2012)

I love this current arc. It ensues Yamada maximizes his kiss count to it's fullest limits. I do enjoy seeing how they're using multiple witch powers in order to stave off a prediction.


----------



## Ender (Nov 13, 2012)

well what Yamada wanted more than any was to "fit in" and "be like everyone else"  also, i believe the purpose of his powers is to "unite' the other powers in  a way.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 13, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> well what Yamada wanted more than any was to "fit in" and "be like everyone else"  also, i believe the purpose of his powers is to "unite' the other powers in  a way.



I think that is where this manga is going to go, having all 7 witches with Yamada and his group trying to figure out or do something to save something or someone.


----------



## Ender (Nov 18, 2012)

well things just took a turn for the interesting  think he's a witch?  a super genius or something?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 19, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> well things just took a turn for the interesting  think he's a witch?  a super genius or something?



Having a male witch would just add to the hilarity. I do wonder if he is just another Yamada in regards to having no regular friends or connections. Or he could just be socially inept like Yamada.

I'm not sure if I want another main cast member as the ~5 we have now are pretty solid but I'd be open to him in a recurring role if he brought the lols with him.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 22, 2012)

I lol'd at the Got it Flaunt it at the the end.


----------



## stream (Nov 22, 2012)

There is no way that Tsubaki can be a witch, because Sarushima had a vision when she kissed him. When two witches that are not Yamada kiss, nothing should happen whatsoever.

Yamada is special in that regard, because when he kisses a witch, he copies her ability and uses it on her, but the witch cannot use her ability herself that time.


----------



## Robin (Nov 22, 2012)

I just realized that all witches are girls  and Yamada is the only guy. 


Anyone else is worried about this turn of events? And can't Shiarishi just go on a date by herself without switching?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 22, 2012)

Come on it is contrived to get Yamada felt up as a girl. Of course she could date him, but that would make too much sense.


----------



## Robin (Nov 22, 2012)

he's never been able to pass for Shiraishi, he can't even freaking sit right  I can sorta see where this is going.

my mistake


----------



## rajin (Nov 26, 2012)

*YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 40 RAW 

when Nell transformed the first time (top right).*


----------



## Ender (Nov 26, 2012)

interesting ....wonder why she stopped him ...


----------



## rajin (Dec 3, 2012)

*YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 41 RAW*

*Witch Hunter 76 *


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2012)

*YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 42 RAW*
*
It seems she died 4 years earlier than what was thought to be her death..*


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 16, 2012)

I am so happy right now with a double release


----------



## Robin (Dec 20, 2012)

This is really turning into a harem XD


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 21, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> This is really turning into a harem XD



I have no problem with this outcome.


----------



## 8 (Dec 21, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> This is really turning into a harem XD


not quite. these girls are not in love with the protagonist. or maybe just shiraishi.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 21, 2012)

You could argue the mind reader.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2012)

Didn't take long for them to introduce another witch. I wonder what's her ability.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 21, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> This is really turning into a harem XD



Itou and Tempura guy are gonna get together.

Not a harem... yet anyway.


----------



## Robin (Dec 21, 2012)

come on, one guy, 6 other female witches who convey their powers through kissing... and they all gotta kiss him too... screams harem to me 



Crowned Clown said:


> You could argue the mind reader.



she totally likes Yamada. 



Kirito said:


> Itou and Tempura guy are gonna get together



??? didn't notice anything between them, maybe just didn't look.


----------



## BlaZeR (Dec 31, 2012)

Scans pls.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 6, 2013)

Shiraishi should have been present on the interrogation. Her mere presence would have stopped Yamada from listening to his dick.

But I like how he made the first move ... and it backfired. 

Author's putting more spotlight on the ship moments eh.


----------



## XxRoguexX (Jan 7, 2013)

Yamada is putting a whole new meaning into "Give Me a Kiss"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2013)

Yamada's pride took a huge hit with that latest chapter. 

He's going to get his kiss no matter what odds are stacked against him!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 7, 2013)

Yamada is such an ass.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's right Yamada, kick reason to the curb when up against logical opponents!


----------



## rajin (Jan 21, 2013)

*YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 46 RAW*

*Ch.213 *


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2013)

It's still a mystery as to what her powers might be but at least we now know what her goal in all of this is...


----------



## Kirito (Feb 3, 2013)

The powers only get inherited by troubled students?

Who decides this shit?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 4, 2013)

So do they only get powers while at School ala mxo, or do they keep the powers, but someone new replaces their spot at the school. Im really curious where the author goes with this, then again based on the little that I have seen from Biscuit Hammer, this author and logic don't go together.


----------



## rajin (Feb 4, 2013)

*YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 48 RAW*


*Feng Shen Ji 29 *


----------



## Kirito (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah, just read it. Mangapirate trans doesn't quite cut it but it's better than nothing.

Expected that Yamada was gonna switch places. Nice bait and switch!


----------



## stream (Feb 24, 2013)

Scan of 49 is out Link removed

EDIT: Oh, and I see the raw for 50 is out too: Link removed


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2013)

*51 RAW he gave to Yammy*


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 25, 2013)

I like where this is going. Was pretty sceptic at the begining, Noa didn't see that intimidating to me as a villain. Glad there's more to her and her friends then a stupid "take over the school".


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2013)

Last two chapters were pretty decent. I especially like the data page for the witches thus far.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 6, 2013)

great friendship chapter. just kinda screwed up though


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 6, 2013)

_near where Isshin showed up_

Chapter 49.5 is scanned and out!

Funny little side story.


----------



## rajin (Mar 17, 2013)

*YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 54 RAW*

*Tsukishima got up and attempts to strike Ichigo *


----------



## rajin (Mar 25, 2013)

*YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 55 RAW*


*this *


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 1, 2013)

Chapters 50 and 51 are out, good Noa and Yamada inter-action.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 1, 2013)

where's the non april fools version of 52?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 1, 2013)

Kirito said:


> where's the non april fools version of 52?



Not sure I've looked around at a few places but haven't been able to find it yet.


----------



## stream (Apr 8, 2013)

W00t!  He did it!


----------



## Kirito (Apr 13, 2013)

i dont like where everythign is going

its like fucking NTR land soon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2013)

I wonder how he plans to get past the Vice Pres?


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol at the comment on the last page "pretty, but she could probably hand you your ass on a platter". Next chapter should be interesting.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh Yamada, your pimp hand is so strong.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 18, 2013)

"The fuck are you smoking?" 
 So many great lines by Yamada this chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2013)

I loved how the Vice-Pres's actions didn't change much despite falling for Yamada via Nene's spell.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 18, 2013)

now we know why the president's so confident in himself.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh Yamada why don't you want alone time with hot chicks? Any teenage boy would kill for that kind of opportunity.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 19, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Oh Yamada why don't you want alone time with hot chicks? Any teenage boy would kill for that kind of opportunity.



coz shiraishi's hotter simple as


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 19, 2013)

Kirito said:


> coz shiraishi's hotter simple as



Hotter, yes; willing? No.

As long as he keeps his harem pimp hand strong I can support him.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 20, 2013)

was it really that big of a surprise? 

i think this is how yamada's mindset goes. based on each power, he tries to fulfill each witch's wishes, so that their power will go away, and that shiraishi won't be involved in tamaki's funny business anymore. in short, he wants shiraishi to live a normal life (and not look sad), and while he's at it, the other witches too.

miyamura, we all know you're coming out of the closet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm curious as to what type of vision could he have had that would make him want to find the 7th witch.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 21, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm curious as to what type of vision could he have had that would make him want to find the 7th witch.



there are 2 chapters out today. i made the mistake of reading the 2nd one.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 21, 2013)

From the looks of it this manga might be nearing its end. An extra arc after this one that resolves all the witch stuff and that's it, don't know what else the author might come up with after all the witches are gathered.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 22, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> From the looks of it this manga might be nearing its end. An extra arc after this one that resolves all the witch stuff and that's it, don't know what else the author might come up with after all the witches are gathered.



I don't think so, this mangaka (I think it's a woman; I forget) dragged Yankee-kun out pretty far along and that was still interesting. 

God I wish some group would finish translating that series.

I think its just the beginning of some zany adventures with the group once all 7 witches are found and brought into Yamada's harem/group but mostly harem.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 29, 2013)

That chick has a lot of scissors.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2013)

^I was wondering why the need for so many scissors. xDD


----------



## Kirito (Apr 29, 2013)

looks like miyamura is this manga's izumi gaku


----------



## rajin (May 4, 2013)

*YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 60 RAW*
*out! *


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 4, 2013)

She looks so much like Shirihashi


----------



## Kirito (May 5, 2013)

Yamada.

Yamada.

YAMADA.


----------



## PPsycho (May 5, 2013)

Dat sleeping position.


----------



## hellosquared (May 5, 2013)

Is it just me or is anyone else bothered by the checkered pants the boys keep wearing.


----------



## PPsycho (May 5, 2013)

Isn't that their school uniform? Also, I have nothing against checkered pants in itself


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 15, 2013)

Hyped
Chapter 60


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2013)

Someone wussed out. Yamada might have in fact inched closer to the prediction he wanted to avoid with that action.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 15, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Someone wussed out. Yamada might have in fact inched closer to the prediction he wanted to avoid with that action.



What chapter was that in or what was the prediction about I forgot and am too lazy to go back and look for it.

Also some hot teacher on student action is coming.


----------



## Kirito (May 15, 2013)

he wussed out, giving Itou false hope

bad move yamada. bad move, but good for the series

love squares do make a series last longer


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 15, 2013)

Yamada is going to get it on with a Teacher.


----------



## rajin (May 20, 2013)

*YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 62 Raw *
*Ch.71 *


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 20, 2013)

Crowned Clown said:


> Yamada is going to get it on with a Teacher.



Time for another Yankee-kun cameo?! Please let this happen.


----------



## Kirito (May 21, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Time for another Yankee-kun cameo?! Please let this happen.



yamada gonna kiss shina or adachi?

yes please


----------



## rajin (May 27, 2013)

*YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 63 Raw *
*talking shit *


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 29, 2013)

Great chapter. 
Ch.162


----------



## Morglay (May 29, 2013)

From the Defiler to the God of War, Yamada how you evolve.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

Pretty clever of Yamada figuring out Tamaki's plan but I wonder if that's the complete extent of it. Tamaki seems like the type of character to have multiple layers when it comes to carrying out his plans.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 29, 2013)

well i guess they had to stopping him kissing everyone. dude is one bad mono infection away from being a hazard to society


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 29, 2013)

gumby2ms said:


> well i guess they had to stopping him kissing everyone. dude is one bad mono infection away from being a hazard to society



Yamada's pimp hand is just way too strong. No sickness can keep him from pimping his stable of ho's


----------



## rajin (Jun 3, 2013)

*YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 64 Raw *
*Ch.13.5 *


----------



## Kirito (Jun 14, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> What the hell? They did live action of Yankee-kun too. *Does this mangaka have a hardon for live action or something?*



no because the mangaka's a girl <---this is a joke

anyway great chapter, yamada's pulling overtime on his brain. i expect lots of chapters with downtime.

and i'd like for adachi's storyline in yankee-kun to get continued here in yamada


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 14, 2013)

A TV live action drama? Sounds cool.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 6, 2013)

Feels like the series might be wrapping up soon.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 8, 2013)

which i like because previous tale was so strung out, plus yamada is all sorts of moves ahead of previous protag. he's seen his girl naked and made out with her plenty of times. all that needs to happen is the obvious and the plot wrap up. makes this series a more marketable one for anime/tv show.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 8, 2013)

however i'm all for an arc where the supernatural club minus yamada tries to get him back up to speed after he loses his memories.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 12, 2013)

love the twist.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah, I think that was handled very well


----------



## rajin (Jul 13, 2013)

*YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 70 Raw *
*bit too much  *


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2013)

That just sucks. I'd rather have my own memories wiped rather than have everyone else disappear.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 16, 2013)

67 released on batoto. The plot thickens! Yamada will probably be presented with another hard choice soon(knowing Tamaki he's got something nasty planned), but I'm sure in the end everything will work out for him.

And the president was a bitch for not warning him of the possibility.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 16, 2013)

It is beginning to look like Yamada is the one being groomed to be the next President.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 16, 2013)

Yamada for president?

yes please :amazed


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 17, 2013)

Kirito said:


> Yamada for president?
> 
> yes please :amazed



This^.
I would love to see yamada being president and eveyone reactions to this.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2013)

Kirito said:


> Yamada for president?
> 
> yes please :amazed



I'm pretty sure it's going that route. The only question is what set of events will lead him there


----------



## rajin (Jul 22, 2013)

*YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 71 Raw *
*Ch.58 *


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 24, 2013)

Meanwhile, 69 and 70 were released on batoto. Suddenly Tamaki doesn't seem like an asshole, but I wonder if this whole thing won't actually lead to the prophecy fullfilling.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 24, 2013)

Urara is obviously in love with Yamada, but she doesn't know it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Meh... I honestly kind of wish the series would have just ended a few chapters ago and had Yamada lose his memories and have an ending of them vowing to refresh them for him or something. I feel like this is getting pretty dragged on now.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 24, 2013)

Damn, I wonder who this mystery person is, with whom Shiraishi is in love.



I'm like, completely in the dark.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Damn, I wonder who this mystery person is, with whom Shiraishi is in love.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like, completely in the dark.



...Is this a joke post? It's pretty obviously just Yamada. Shiraishi just can't remember who exactly she is in love with. It's a very common plot trope that has been done countless times before. You know, the power of love can trump even powerful magic and shit.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jul 24, 2013)

Obviously Yamada.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 24, 2013)

i'm just waiting for the twist when the future goes completely bonkers and comes true because while tamaki becomes president, yamada becomes the VP so shiraishi becoming the secretary doesn't worry him much anymore


----------



## Morglay (Jul 24, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Damn, I wonder who this mystery person is, with whom Shiraishi is in love.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like, completely in the dark.



Very mysterious indeed.


----------



## rajin (Jul 30, 2013)

*YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 72 Japanese Raw *: 2 Colour page. 1 colour Double page Joined.

*Ch.133 *


----------



## Kirito (Aug 2, 2013)

damn, yoshikawa miki is somewhat of a looker.

just got done reading the chapter, here are my reactions.

oh snap
oh shit
oh youre going to hell yamada

.

.
.
.
.


HELL YEAH


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 2, 2013)

"Hey gang, I know about the witches power. The power of witch X made you all forget about me, but I can prove it by telling what power everybody has"

...so what was it that is stopping him from saying that..?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 2, 2013)

This is Yamada, so he is a dumbass,

and it quickens the plot way too quickly


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 2, 2013)

The series should have ended  a few chapters ago... It's just going to drag on pointlessly from here on out.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 2, 2013)

Damn, why was Shiraishi crying?

It felt almost like she was heartbroken. But why? If only they would tell us who she loves. I feel like I'm so close to figuring this out.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 2, 2013)

Smoke said:


> If only they would tell us who she loves. I feel like I'm so close to figuring this out.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Morglay (Aug 4, 2013)

Those were tears? I thought her face was melting.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 11, 2013)

Awesome so they finally found the way to get the memories back XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2013)

Should have figured a kiss would be a major key in restoring everything.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 11, 2013)

its not rocket science. one power will always overwrite another.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 11, 2013)

How did I not see this coming...


----------



## Lucius (Aug 11, 2013)

Kirito said:


> its not rocket science. one power will always overwrite another.



That would mean Miyamura has his memories restored, too. I guess it needs 24h to soak in.



Morglay said:


> How did I not see this coming...



coz it seems like such a cheap ways out:/


----------



## Smoke (Aug 11, 2013)

FUCK!!!


Now I'll have to wait longer to see who Shiraishi is in love with.


I hope Yamada can get her memories back so we'll finally be out of the dark on this.


----------



## rajin (Aug 19, 2013)

*YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 74 Raw *
*chapter 79 *


----------



## Kirito (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 24, 2013)

Animation seems like it is pretty good quality


----------



## stream (Aug 25, 2013)

Kirito said:


> i thought we were gonna have live action?



After the end of the video you posted, Youtube offered this one


----------



## rajin (Sep 2, 2013)

*YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 76 Raw : 2 colour pages.
*
*Ch.242 *


----------



## Smoke (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh shit, Odagiri is helping him, and she even disbanded her group. It's obviously to pursue that something bigger, but what could that be? What could she be after that she's helping Yamada? hmmmm


This mangaka sure knows how to keep people in suspense, kinda like with Shiraishi's tears and the mystery person she's in love with.


I have all these puzzle pieces flying around but don't know where they go.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 2, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Oh shit, Odagiri is helping him, and she even disbanded her group. It's obviously to pursue that something bigger, but what could that be? What could she be after that she's helping Yamada? hmmmm
> 
> 
> This mangaka sure knows how to keep people in suspense, kinda like with Shiraishi's tears and the mystery person she's in love with.
> ...





seriously tho smoke, why all the sarcasm? nothings really bad about whats happening even though its predictable.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 3, 2013)

It wasn't sarcasm. It was me playing the part of the guy who can't seem to figure out the obvious, because it hasn't been plainly put out there.



I actually have no complaints about this manga. It's one of my enjoyable reads. I like that what I predicted came out to be true.


----------



## rajin (Sep 17, 2013)

*YAMADA-KUN TO 7-NIN NO MAJO 78 Raw *
*Ch.244 
*


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 24, 2013)

Why is this series taking ages to come out


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 24, 2013)

just like Yankee-kun too. It's real good but just doesn't get the translation love :/


----------



## Smoke (Sep 24, 2013)

At least it's not 40ch behind like Again!


----------



## rajin (Oct 14, 2013)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 82 Raw

Ch.14*


----------



## Kirito (Oct 16, 2013)

i get the feeling this is rushed so fast now.


----------



## rajin (Oct 21, 2013)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 83 Raw
*
*Ch.16
*


----------



## OS (Oct 27, 2013)

Caught up with this. Pretty fun read.


----------



## rajin (Oct 28, 2013)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 84 Raw*

*201*


----------



## rajin (Nov 4, 2013)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 85 Raw*

*Chapter 5.*


----------



## rajin (Nov 11, 2013)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 86 Raw*

*Ch.194*


----------



## rajin (Nov 25, 2013)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 88  Raw:** Double page joined.*
*omnidirectionally*


----------



## Cromer (Dec 2, 2013)

Just started reading this manga. Decent read.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 5, 2013)

What could he POSSIBLY ask her?


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2013)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 90 Raw*

*6*​


----------



## Smoke (Dec 11, 2013)

90's been translated and I just caught up.


Does anyone know if this is the last chap? It looks like everything's been resolved but I'm wondering if there'll be more follow up chaps to show what happens from now on.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't think it is if the "To be continued" at the end of Chap 90 is any indication.


----------



## 8 (Dec 13, 2013)

i just read the last few chapters. this is indeed ending. i can't even imagine what next chapter is supposed to be about.

at the earlier stages of this manga i expected there to be some kind of twist after they collected the seven witches. maybe the plot would go in a whole other direction, somewhat like negima but not as intense of course. a lot can be done with witches and supernatural powers. i still hope a for a little more, but it seems almost impossible and far too late now. unless the author is trolling hard. nah, it all seems too genuine.


----------



## rajin (Dec 23, 2013)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 91 Raw*

*Shinji got in one blow*


----------



## rajin (Jan 20, 2014)

* Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 94 Raw*
*back*


----------



## stream (Jan 27, 2014)

Ah-ha!
Now that is the reason this manga is still ongoing. The mangaka found a way to pick up the story that was supposed to have finished, and keep the manga alive for the fans. Ladies and Gentlemen, I present you…
Yamada Z!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 27, 2014)

stream said:


> Ah-ha!
> Now that is the reason this manga is still ongoing. The mangaka found a way to pick up the story that was supposed to have finished, and keep the manga alive for the fans. Ladies and Gentlemen, I present you?
> Yamada Z!



This isn't a good thing...
This series should be over.
Dragging a series on longer than it should is never a good thing.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, One Piece was supposed to only run for 5 years.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 27, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> Well, One Piece was supposed to only run for 5 years.



One Piece is one of the rare series that has such a plot and world that makes that possible.
This series doesn't.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 3, 2014)

What a boring chapter It was just filler


----------



## Crowned Clown (Feb 10, 2014)

It will be interesting when Yamada switches bodies with another girl


----------



## stream (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, how's that for a surprise.


----------



## rajin (Feb 24, 2014)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 99 Raw*

*this*


----------



## rajin (Mar 17, 2014)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 102 Raw*

*Chapter.15 ENG*


----------



## rajin (Mar 31, 2014)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 104 Raw*

*Chapter is out*


----------



## rajin (Apr 7, 2014)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 105 Raw*

*Kimi no Iru Machi X Princess Lucia Crossover manga released*


----------



## rajin (May 4, 2014)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 108 Raw*
*KOE NO KATACHI - CHAPTER 34 ENG*


----------



## stream (Sep 25, 2014)

Nobody here reading this anymore or what?

Chapter 127 is now out: Link removed

I think Yamada realized something was wrong when…

*Spoiler*: __ 




…Ito called Shiraishi Urara-chan instead of Shiraishi-san. And possibly she would say Tsubaki-kun rather than Tsubaki. And she would know he's not a close friend of Yamada.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 30, 2015)

Chapter 143


*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting that Ushio was able to see that Yamada was the one influencing Noa in that moment. I wonder exactly what kind of power he has?

Also I guess it is safe to say Noa has gotten her revenge against her former bully. An airhead like that could be nothing but a pawn in a scheme this big so no wonder she started looking down on her.

I wonder what Yamada and Miyamura are going to do with the information they just discovered? 






stream said:


> Nobody here reading this anymore or what?



I'm only just now realizing there was a thread for this even though I've been back for a couple of months now.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 4, 2015)

I never forgot how scary she was though


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 4, 2015)

Noa?s bully just can?t get a hold of what?s up or is in denial.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 11, 2015)

Chapter 145 is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaori is such a pitiful existence I can't even hate the poor girl anymore. 

Its alright though because our boy Yamada is here to save the day and add yet another chick to his swelling harem.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 11, 2015)

A swelling harem which has no point cause Urara will always be the one


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 18, 2015)

Chapter 146 is out.

Looks like Yamada managed to make progress with Kaori's situation a lot faster than expected. At least she has realized there is no point living in a world of lies especially if it will keep you miserable.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 25, 2015)

Chapter 147 is out.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 5, 2015)

Chapter 148 is out. 

What a stupid celebration they made up for Yamada's return. Also Miyamura calling Yamada a little girl for knowing how to sew. 

You had one job Yamada! Just one job! 

Okay, I'm glad it wasn't just me that was feeling that way before the cliffhanger even came. I think...I think I might like Himekawa just as much as Shiraishi.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 12, 2015)

Chapter 149 is out.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 12, 2015)

That is such an ugly teddy bear and the bunny isn't much better. 

I somehow get the feeling using her to get information out of Yuri is going to backfire. 

lol Yamada's internal struggle over Himekawa is pretty refreshing to read through. He has always had a one track mind for Shiraishi so it is rather interesting to see him struggling like this with a potential rival interest.

Looks like Nancy is plotting something.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 18, 2015)

Chapter 150 is out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 18, 2015)

Holy crap, she a witch!!!!

Still wonder who is the one in that memory, vision, whatever it was. May it be Yuri? or Who else could be?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 19, 2015)

That fucking bunny 

Oh so Himekawa took the initiative on this kiss huh? And damn, her crying face is too precious I don't blame Yamada for surrendering when faced with that weapon. 

Damn, I had my suspicions but Himekawa really is a witch after all. Also, just what is Nancy hiding and is she about to back stab the student council for finding out about Himekawa?

lol I totally think the one in the memory is Yamada but that is just a shot in the dark on my part.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 26, 2015)

Chapter 151 is out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 26, 2015)

Holy shit, indeed it was Yamada but the Yamada of the past, what the hell?!


----------



## stream (Mar 26, 2015)

Yamada said:
			
		

> Why are my memories of her erased if my memories can't be erased?



Ok, _now_ I'm lost. What is Yamada's memory of Himekawa that got erased? And why can't his memories be erased?

…Does he mean that he doesn't remember the parts he saw in her memories? I couldn't find anything that matched Himekawa saying "really?" rushing into his arms then saying "I'm so happy". If that did happen and he doesn't remember, then that would be a memory of his that got erased, even though he is not normally affected by the power of any other witch.

But then again, maybe this is not a power about memories, but about dreams? Which mean that the scene might not have existed at all, or at least not yet?


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 26, 2015)

But didn?t he became immune when all the with stuff started? Plus he doesn?t remember Nancy but when she appeared she said she remembered him, so plrobably it happened even before becoming a _Joker_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 26, 2015)

Miyamura baiting Noa like that was amusing. 

Yuri opened his eyes?! Play time is over because shit just got real! 

Nailed it! I had a feeling Yamada was the one in her memory that got erased. Man, I can't wait until next chapter to see what Yuri has to say about this and why Yamada was able to have his memories erased by a Witch power.


----------



## Hvedekorn (Mar 27, 2015)

stream said:


> Ok, _now_ I'm lost. What is Yamada's memory of Himekawa that got erased? And why can't his memories be erased?
> 
> ?Does he mean that he doesn't remember the parts he saw in her memories? I couldn't find anything that matched Himekawa saying "really?" rushing into his arms then saying "I'm so happy". If that did happen and he doesn't remember, then that would be a memory of his that got erased, even though he is not normally affected by the power of any other witch.
> 
> But then again, maybe this is not a power about memories, but about dreams? Which mean that the scene might not have existed at all, or at least not yet?



If you re-read the story from back at when Nancy was introduced, it is very obvious that she is the girl Yamada and Ushio saved, and that she wiped their memories that day or soon after (Ushio forgot about her, and his memory of the fight was changed, while Yamada kept the correct memory and just forgot Nancy). She probably wiped Yamada and Himekawa's memories at the same time later.

As for how she could erase his memory: He probably wasn't a witch killer back then. It was only a few months after he started school.

As for the exact nature of Yamada and Himekawa's memory, and how they know each other, and why Nancy wanted to erase their memories: I don't know, it hasn't been revealed. Maybe Nancy is like Rika - she was jealous and wanted them to get away from each other.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 8, 2015)

Chapter 153

Holy Crap!! And she appears right in tha freakin moment!!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 9, 2015)

I never saw Yamada bringing up the fact he wanted to learn how he got the copy power. That is a damn good question. Even more shocking is that Himekawa was the one who told Nancy to erase the memories and swore her to silence.

Oh shit, Shiraishi is back now?! OH SHIT SHE IS MERE STEPS AWAY FROM HEARING HIMEKAWA'S POTENTIAL CONFESSION.


----------



## Hvedekorn (Apr 9, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> I never saw Yamada bringing up the fact he wanted to learn how he got the copy power. That is a damn good question.



He actually mentioned it waaay back:
Chapter 205

It's nice to see that some of the unresolved plot points from the first part of the story are finally tying back into the story. It may shut up some of the people who keep insisting it should have ended at chapter 90 and that everything afterwards is not worth reading.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 13, 2015)

An art made by Hiro Mashima.

I like Hiro?s drawings but it so doesn?t fit.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 15, 2015)

Chapter 154 is out now


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 15, 2015)

Shiraishi was actually extremely laid back about this. Considering her character, I guess I shouldn't be surprised. She had a point about the fact Yamada should be allowed to do this for himself and got him back at the end with the boyfriend comment anyway.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 22, 2015)

Chapter 155 is out


----------



## luffy no haki (May 13, 2015)

Chapters are out, double issue 156 and 157

Thiss flashback seems really interesting, and I am growing fond of Sor aand Nancy even more just with this couple of chapters.

Plus i always thought Nancy was blonde


----------



## rajin (May 20, 2015)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 159 and Extra Raw*

*Chapter 57*
*Chapter 57*


----------



## rajin (May 27, 2015)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 160 Raw*

*heck this dense reishi concentration might as well all be due to the soul kings presence if we take kirio's word*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 27, 2015)

Just finished marathonin this series...and it is fairly good? The concept is pretty cool, and the original arc was great...but lately, things are just getting kinda convoluted.

Yamada is a pretty generic MC in a harem. A delinquent, but in reality he is just misunderstood and is actually a great guy...uh huh. That aside, he does provide fairly decent humor. I like that he legit cares about all of the girls and wants to help them through their issues. 

Shiraishi is kinda meh to be honest. Yeah, kuudere are usually pretty good...but...iono, even still she seems fairly plain. I guess they make a cute couple? They like each other certainly, but still...kinda boring actually watching this all unfold. 

Odagiri is definitely best-girl in my eyes. She's cute, fun, and loves Yamada. Sadly, he is deadset on Shiraishi (well, at least until recent chapters that is). Even though she keeps trying for Yamada, she'll probably end up with Tamaki or somehow Ushio (referred to from now on as Douche-io) *sigh*. Tsunderes usually are the fun ones in these kinda series, and she definitely has a lot of great moments too. Yamada needs to quit being a bitch and hook up with her instead...she is far more entertaining than Shiraishi and Himekawa! lol...

Miyamura is just awesome. One moment he is super serious/angry...the next? Eh, fuck it...I'm over it lol. Such a total bro when it comes to Yamada. Glad his sister thing got resolved and that she is able to live a normal school life again without having to worry about being forgotten by everyone or for her to forget everyone. Kinda curious what his role will be after he gives up on the whole SC thing?

When Himekawa got introduced I certainly did not think she would be such an important character (I assumed she was just going to be bait in order to evesdrop on the Shogi club). She's super nice, but holy fuck...that clumsiness. So Yamada and her had a thing before a memory wipe, eh? I think the reason he got his witch power is such: he bumped into Shiraishi and the body swap happened...thus leading to their relationship. He fell in love with her as a result, and this is when he gains the witch power. He can copy a power because he wants to make a duplicate of himself...so he is able to love Shiraishi and Himekawa without hurting either. At least, that is kinda my general hypothesis on why he acquired that power.

Nancy...so she is the one who has caused all these problems eh? When she first asked Yamada if he recognized her (and she let her hair down), I assumed she was either: a childhood friend, or she had something to do with that fight. In this flashback though, Douche-io seems to find out the truth about Yamada and the past...but in the present, that is no longer the case. Did Nancy blank his memory again? Did the original 7th witch have something to do with it? Or is this mysterious new chick the one to blame?

Douche-io has finally become a main character recently...and yeah, he certainly bugs me. Even though (as of 160) he has obviously had his memories altered several times, his motives still irritate me. He's trying to fuck everything up and make a ceremoney to presumably go back in time so he can stop Yamada from interacting with the witches (or at least this is my guess). Also, assuming he is doing this so he can hook up with Odagiri (and Asuka will do the same for the ex Student Council President).

Most of the other characters are pretty filler at this point. Itou and Tsubaki are basically by themselves all the time. The majority of the 1st group of witches are doing their own thing (except for Noa, she loves Yamada long time lol). Ex-president all but disappeared...oh well, guess this type of series needs to keep adding new characters and witch powers otherwise it'll get stale.

I wonder how things are going to be with this apparent love triangle of Yamada/Himekawa/Shiraishi? Shiraishi seemed to be happy that Yamada could get an understanding of his powers (similarly to how he helped her understand her witch powers), but she seemed awfully lonely during Yamada's date with the basketball chick. I wonder just how jealous/regretful she will be once Yamada remembers his past with Himekawa?

As for the future of this series...once this whole Douche-io situation gets resolved, I feel as if the ultimate goal for Yamada will be to continue his initial quest, in that, he gets rid of all the witch powers from the school. Didn't work so well the last time, but that was because they didn't understand the concept that the powers would simply get transfered in order to remain in the school. HOWEVER, if Yamada wished to take on ALL of the witch powers, no one else would be burdened by it. In that case though, he would need a way to remain at the school: either being a forever deliquent and never graduating, or becoming a teacher (lol) or other worker at the school.

Anyways, fun-ish series overall...the start was definitely the highlight though as these past few arcs have been kinda underwhelming. Kinda wished it had focused primarily on the original 7 core witches (and Yamada too of course). Oh well...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 4, 2015)

Well...getting more and more apparent from this flashback that Ushio is trying to revert back to this timeline (where he still has a shot with Odagiri). Kinda nice seeing how things are playing out...even knowing that things end up so far differently from this. I wonder if when Sora kisses Yamada this next time she happens to see something really messed up in his past that leads her to ask Nancy to wipe Yamada's memories. The reason HAS to be coming up fairly soon, right? Kinda sad seeing Yamada and Ushio finally being friends again...only to know that shit goes so badly between them in the near future.

Also, those Flamingo descriptions were fuckin spot on lol...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 4, 2015)

So flamingo-ish, I do think the same.

Anyway, rather than Yamada?s past being involved, I think stuco?s president has toi do with it instead. They haven?t done their move yet maybe they even threatened Nancy or something.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 10, 2015)

So...part of their memories are still missing (for some unknown reason). I wonder why Himekawa asked Nancy so furiously to wipe their memories? Was someone going to hurt Yamada & Co. and this was the only way? Also, I wonder what OTHER motive Ushio has.

So Himekawa and Yamada most likely would have been a couple if this strange unknown event didn't cause another memory wipe, eh? Wonder how THIS is going to go over with Shiraishi?


Also, Yamada is wrong. Nancy looks WAY better now than in the flashbacks...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 10, 2015)

Love Yamada Sora interactions.

Also as I said before, most likely student council had to do with the reaosn for the memories to be whiped.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 16, 2015)

Everyone is fully on board to stop the Shogi club from tearing apart everyone's current relationships! But...more tension between Shiraishi and Yamada...as to be expected given the circumstances. Ushio calling out Odagiri to tell her the "truth"...we'll see how this goes (she better stay true to Yamada!).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 23, 2015)

Hurray! Odagiri turned down Douchio...and seemingly, she has liked Yamada since the beginning! Really glad she kept her resolve...woulda been pretty sad if she joined the Shogi Club.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 30, 2015)

Hmmm...so Ushio is taking Nancy's Witch Power, eh? Kinda strange to see her so flustered, but I'm glad she can finally relax now. Also, that confession...wasn't expecting it to that extreme lol. Yamada is seriously the luckiest bastard on the planet. Welp, now that he has her power copied, I wonder how he can possibly use it (and at the end, he looked shocked or surprised maybe?)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah he looked kind asuprised so I guess we can assume a few things like maybe the seventh witch power can?t be taken/copied or probly he got memories erased or Nacy herself already doesn?t know who Yamada is.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, kinda assumed one of them lost memories of the other lol. Either that, or it could just be that she quickly went in for the kiss, and he was just surprised by that? Dunno...gotta wait another week sadly.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 1, 2015)

I really like this manga, but I somehow keep forgetting to read the weekly chapters.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 7, 2015)

Nancy Witch outfit AWWWWW YEAH! lol.

Oh man, that ending...Noa is the spotter now. This'll be fun...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 7, 2015)

Hahaha!! I don?t know if call it bad luck or good luck. Now we should get some focus on Noa again and probly some troubles with shiraishi cause of this.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 7, 2015)

If Ushio somehow finds out about spotters, he should make Shiraishi his spotter just to fuck with Yamada.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 7, 2015)

Ok, maybe I'm dumb...but why is it that Yamada can't use the witch power? When Rika used the power on Yamada way back when, everyone forgot about Yamada. Why is it everyone will forget about him when he uses it...as opposed to everyone forgetting about the targeted person? I always assumed the 7th witch voluntarily made everyone forget about them, and not that it was a consequence of using the ability itself for the first time. He should just use that shit on Ushio and say fuck this plotline lol...


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 8, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Ok, maybe I'm dumb...but why is it that Yamada can't use the witch power? When Rika used the power on Yamada way back when, everyone forgot about Yamada. Why is it everyone will forget about him when he uses it...as opposed to everyone forgetting about the targeted person? I always assumed the 7th witch voluntarily made everyone forget about them, and not that it was a consequence of using the ability itself for the first time. He should just use that shit on Ushio and say fuck this plotline lol...


Witch powers are slightly different in every generation, maybe that's the reason? I bet Takuma will have his own quirks, too.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 8, 2015)

I always thought that the 7th witch was immune to other witches...including other seventh witches. If so, now that it seems Nancy already gave away her power, wonder if it would work on Ushio.


----------



## OldMonkey (Jul 21, 2015)

It's from the august issue of the special magazine. 

Hope someone will translate it


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh boy genderswap Yamada and Urara

Yeah, needs to be translated


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 21, 2015)

Fuckin Noa...lol. Jeez, Ushio got totally rocked. Rejected, then got super pitied lol. I don't know why I am shocked (because harem MC's are retarded), but fuckin seriously? How the hell could he NOT know that Odagiri was in love with him? I feel like she confessed when they were at the Summer Beach House (maybe I'm remembering incorrectly). Oh well...

Gettin creeped on...uh oh, wonder if Ushio is still plotting!?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol Noa is just feaking funny

And of course he didn?t know, while PIS is obviously on, i myself don?t think Odagiri has been obvious enough(for the readers may be but not for Yamada) it?s a bit different from letp?s sya Raku from Nisekoi. Probably i wouldn?t hav enoticed either with the kind of hints she gives. She didn?t confess back then, she said some stuff that brought some blushes here and the but her words could be fairly ambiguous tho.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 28, 2015)

So Yuri is doing all of this for Sora. Childhood friends, he wants to be more but also wants to bring the super cheerful version of her back...blah blah blah. 

Sora got rejected, and then went to Nancy to have her memories of Yamada erased. Though I wonder...Yamada said he had feelings for someone else. Did he meet Shiraishi at that point I wonder? Or perhaps...he secretly liked Odagiri! Yamada x Odagiri HYPE TRAIN MOTHERFUCKERS 

Ok, Yuri definitely has pretty good reasoning to revert the school back, but still...this shit is really starting to feel repetitive. Oh well, let's see what their plan is...


----------



## OldMonkey (Jul 29, 2015)

I think Yamada met Shiraishi at one point in the past. Remember when we last saw Yamada during the FB he was headed towards the staff room. So i guess she's the one Sora saw after kissing Yamada.

Well about Nene, Yamada showed during the manga that he wasn't interested in her (as love interest i hear), so I don't think she’s the one.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 29, 2015)

I find it hard to believe that losing memories of Yamada could turn Sora into a "soulless doll", nobody else was like that when they were affected by a 7th witch's power. This has to be the student council from those times.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 4, 2015)

So Odagiri got mind controlled since she lost her shield, huh? She seemed to realize exactly what she said after the fact...couldn't she simply just backtrack or some shit? Wonder what Yamada can do to remedy this situation now?

Fuckin Yuri man...causing all this bullshit...


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 5, 2015)

Holy fuck Yuri needs an ass beating

What touched me the most was Tamaki?s face of disbelief for some reason


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 5, 2015)

Well, Odagiri has been helping him every step of the way...encouraging him to do better with each and every speech he has made since the beginning. To suddenly hear Odagiri say this would totally be disheartening. He probably felt incredibly betrayed (considering he doesn't know about the whole Yuri mind control bullshit). Yamada needs to set shit straight, and Tamaki can then beat Ichijo.


----------



## rajin (Aug 19, 2015)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 170 Raw*

*Chapter 27*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 19, 2015)

So he's gonna use the 7th Witch's power and everyone will then forget about him...except everyone he cares about has some sort of counter-measure to basically remember him? That seems like almost cheating...though I imagine things will not go as smoothly as it seems. Cute little "temporary" goodbye between Yamada and Shiraishi. I guess that conversation put all of his worries to rest. "Does she really like me? How does she really feel about our relationship?" Yep, she loves him...and now he has his resolve.

BUT WAIT, THERE'S ODAGIRI! lol...

Assuming she will attempt to stop him, or maybe she knows something about how to prevent Tamaki from losing still...or maybe she will just kiss him and confess because she knows she will forget him AGAIN. Oh well, should be fun next week.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 25, 2015)

Jeez...3 confessions at the same time. Yamada is the biggest pimp of all time, lol. Glad that Odagiri and the others were able to "say their goodbyes", but oh man...that end of chapter. Ushio stepping up and willing to essentially sacrifice himself? Wonder how that will effect things...

Also:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Holy fuck...so cute. Screw Shiraishi man...Odagiri besto.


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2015)

*Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 171 Raw*
*Chapter 180*


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2015)

Yep Odagiri besto, she even encouraged her rivals


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 26, 2015)

Poor Odagiri.


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 26, 2015)

Noa is so understanding. She is the only one who deserves Yamada.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow, wasn't expecting to see actual fighting (and it was pretty legit too). Of course, it was entirely meaningless...but still fun to see.

Ok, so Odagiri forgot about Yamada (and presumably everyone else as well). So it's back to Ushio/Yamada/Tamaki/Noa? WTF is this, like...the 3rd or 4th reset now? Ugh. Here's hoping everyone's plans to remember Yamada still work (and possibly work for Ushio as well).


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice chapter, the first blow exchange looked epic.

And it?s fun how all of these guys end up involved one way or another, what I don?t know is why Tamaki wasn?t forgotten. Last time Yamada was forgotten, he was too. But now it was only Yamada and Ushio.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 1, 2015)

Well, isn't it because of the Student Council President thing? Old StuCo remembered the 7th Witch, so I assume Tamaki is the same.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 8, 2015)

Yamada trying to convince everyone went just about as expected. Surprised Leona didn't talk to Miyamura about the situation...but w/e. Tamaki is basically useless so far as StuCo President. Really seemed like he kinda knew what would be up during his campaign, but now he just seems stagnant.

Welp, seems like Shiraishi is going to believe Yamada, and that's all that's important. Wonder how things are going to progress from here...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow...Yamada and Shiraishi are actually a super lovey dovey couple now. It seems like her personality is a lot more outgoing and cheerful and stuff now (wonder why?). Welp, the good times are quickly getting halted. Tamaki is about to lay some real shit on Yamada probably


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeez, after all that Yamada was still willing to have Shiraishi forget about him again. Really glad Ushio has become such a bro lately and is willing to take the fall (though I imagine things are not going to go smoothly).

Wonder who stole the notebook though. Shogi club members who are butthurt they didn't win the election? Would honestly be pretty disappointing if it was that obvious...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, the gang is back together yet again. I'm kinda wondering if this shit will just keep repeating itself because the author has no idea where to go with things. Oh well, happy reunion I suppose...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 6, 2015)

So the Club fully trusts Yamada again...that's good. New girl is pretty cute (I like short hair chicks). Leaving off on a cliffhanger about going to her house...shit is clearly about to go down. I wonder what kind of absurd bullshit is going to happen? Maybe Yamada (while in her body), get's incapacitated for some odd reason along the way...and the Club has to figure out wtf is taking him so long? There has so be SOMETHING significant that happens (and it has to keep Yamada outta the picture for a while), because otherwise, this little mini arc is going to get resolved way too goddamn quickly.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 6, 2015)

Love how everyone was all "Damn, he is a pro"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 13, 2015)

So she did it to get Miyamuya's attention? Oh noes! This might ruin the delicious wincest between Toranosuke and Leona! lol...

This CAN'T be all that caused this situation...something bigger has to be in the works.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah how did she know Kotori was a witch? or who tolde her about Kotori?s notes?

It was a good bait for Miyamoo tho.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 14, 2015)

Seems hard to imagine that the Shogi club just straight up gave up (though maybe with everyone forgetting about Yamada + Ushio, their plans were altered?). Yeah, didn't even think of that initially, good catch.


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 14, 2015)

Where the hell is this heading?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 20, 2015)

Hmmm...so it all started out as an innocent attempt to get Miyamura's attention, eh? Whatever, we all know she didn't stand a chance compared to Leona. No one can compete against wincest...

ANYWAYS, no one's memories needed to be erased, and everyone remembers Yamada now. So...back to status quo? What was the point of all this really?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2015)

mmm not really, no one remmbers him, he regained their trust tho...for like 4th time in the series.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 21, 2015)

Well, yeah...TECHNICALLY they don't remember him, but they fully trust him again, and Shiraishi still loves him. For all intents and purposes, they "remember" him, just not all of the random goofy shit he did in the past (though I imagine at the end those memories will somehow all return).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 27, 2015)

So...love triangle time. I love that Toranosuke is adamant that Leona doesn't like Yamazaki  Dat siscon (though can you blame him?). Yamada's face when he told Toranosuke that he had to kiss Leona in order for the power to work was priceless, lol.

Not entirely sure why Soba was brought out to discuss the plan though...shit was weird. Oh well, Leona is here, and fun times are about to happen.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 27, 2015)

Lol I don?t care this thing lost direction so long ago, I love this kinda chapters the most. onder what they will do now that Leona saw them planning


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 27, 2015)

Considering how strange that entire thing was, I'm sorta convinced that them getting caught was somehow part of the plan...cuz if not, then wtf? Did the author just say "fuck it, they're talking with puppets from now on"?


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 28, 2015)

Whale oil beef hooked. So now Rika suddenly knows how to restore erased memories? Why didn't she tell Yamada when he was preparing to hold the first ceremony? And how come Nancy doesn't know if she'd been the 7th witch for a longer time than Rika?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 3, 2015)

Poor Toranosuke. Don't give up bud...you might still have a shot at your sister's fine ass! 

I too was wondering what happened with Asuka. It seemed weird how she was seemingly quite important in the shogi club...and then BAM, she's instantly outta the picture. Assuming since she keeps latching onto people with power and the fact that she is fully aware of the witches and their powers means that her ultimate goal is probably something cartoonishly evil like taking all of the witch powers for herself. Dunno, we'll see...


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 3, 2015)

Lol Miyamoo is a damn sore loser

Also yeah, It?s ncie that at elast author is trying to solve some mysteries. During the first student council she seemed to be the most reluctant one to cooperate, after that she simply disappeared as well and then came back suddenly with chess club. Wanna see what she wants, is she really just killing time?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 11, 2015)

Love pentagon...oh man  Asuka is a fox as usual this chapter  (lucky ass Yamada). Well if she's going to graduate with a smile (by being with Yamazaki), I have no idea how everyone else can remain happy. Really curious how Leona plans to resolve this.

Also, RIP Shoba, lol...


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 11, 2015)

Asuka's panties...


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2015)

Shoba

That pentagon Yamazaki sure is popular with some of the best ladies after him.

Would be fun if Leona proposed a four way relationship


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 17, 2015)

The ship is real! 

Tonight's chapter...looking forward to see how Leona is going to solve this absurd situation, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 17, 2015)

Yamazaki got totally fuckin rocked this chapter  So much for his own mini-harem. THE TORANOSUKE X LEONA DREAM IS ALIVE BOYS! 

Well, the 3rd years have officially graduated now...time for Yamada & co. to enter their final year. Assuming even newer, more absurd witch powers are going to be revealed (and whatever happened to that sickly looking guy with the cane?).


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2015)

lol just now it hits me that it?s been barely a year since everything started


----------



## stream (Nov 18, 2015)

Good, good. I always hated how Yamazaki would be pulling strings and making a mess.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 24, 2015)

So the way to get his memories back is...from another ceremony  This shit is REALLY getting old. Whatever, at least we get to meet a few new witches once the new semester starts?

Also, wonder what secret Shiraishi is holding? Seems like rough waters ahead in this arc for the Yamada x Shiraishi ship.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2015)

This manga has officially passed the point of story progression and turned into stretching itself out for no real reason. I already raised my eyebrows when whole sets of witches were introduced but I can't begin to care for the current plotline...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 25, 2015)

I was fine with the second witch wave. New powers and characters are fun. However, this spamming of ceremonies is getting incredibly stupid. Whatever, here's hoping when Yamada gets all of his memories back, he realizes he originally loved Odagiri, lol.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 26, 2015)

Well, after Nancy's ceremony didn't go as expected and not all memories were restored, it was obvious that Takuma and his witches would be needed. So I say, about time.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 26, 2015)

Zaru said:


> This manga has officially passed the point of story progression and turned into stretching itself out for no real reason. I already raised my eyebrows when whole sets of witches were introduced but I can't begin to care for the current plotline...



That officially happened a long long time ago.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 26, 2015)

I don?t really mind, the story techncially ended with the first batch of witches and I kinda gree with that to some extent, I do still like the interactions between characters a lot so that?s the main reaosn I read this. Ceremonies or not it?s on second plane for me.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 2, 2015)

Cute chapter. Yamada kept daydreaming about ecchi stuffs with Shiraishi, but ultimately, he managed to get quality studying in (thanks to her of course).

Shiraishi has been acting kinda weird lately (constantly saying "at least I can be helpful to you now, etc), and now she wants to stay over for the night!? Yeah, feel like some bad times are ahead for that ship...things are just going too smoothly at the moment.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 3, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Cute chapter. Yamada kept daydreaming about ecchi stuffs with Shiraishi, but ultimately, he managed to get quality studying in (thanks to her of course).



I would have been disappointed if he wasn't day dreaming about ecchi stuff. What 17yr old boy doesn't. I just liked that for the first time he seemed to be a normal teenager studying with his girlfriend. 

The plot goals are stale but I love the character interactions the most and that's what keeps me coming back. Hell throw in a Yankee-kun cameo for the lolz like in chapter 1.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 8, 2015)

Well, Yamada scored well on his tests at least  Poor Shiraishi, she put out all those signals, but Yamada thought he must have clearly been misreading them, lol. Shiraishi spread on that bed that  Even though he was daydreaming that, I'm really surprised Yamada didn't go for it. Oh well...


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 9, 2015)

Whoo! I was really worried for Yamada's virginity for a moment there.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 19, 2015)

Just read chapter 186, oh Yamada you dumb bastard. Shiraishi is going to have to do all the work. I hope he gets another chance soon.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 22, 2015)

New Semester! So the Poetry club and the People Watching club, eh? lol. Not much really happened aside from setting up this new arc. Tamaki choosing Yuri was pretty surprising. Wonder where Odagiri is?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 5, 2016)

Huh...so 'Hotaru, the trap' is actually a psycho? Ito sure seems to like him quite a bit though  Wonder how Yamada will be able to kiss him to steal his powers? Seems like this is the Asuka situation all over again. Can't kiss the target, cuz the target will literally beat the shit outta you


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 6, 2016)

Has Yamada kissed any male witches? I forgot already. Maybe he won't need to start with Hotaru, as he doesn't hesitate to use his power in front of others.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 6, 2016)

Did he kiss Tamaki? I honestly can't remember...

Anyways, I feel like he might have to go roundabout with this situation. Ito seems to like new guy, so Yamada might hop in her body, then kiss new guy? Dunno if she would agree to that though...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 12, 2016)

Hmmmm...so he has a twin brother. Really have no idea where this is gonna go (though I assume it will end up with him joining the club, lol).


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 13, 2016)

Is the twin brother the one who beat up those guys? I'm curious how the witch power ties into all this. Can Hotaru do something like swap personalities with his brother? But then why didn't he do that to defend himself from this fat little shit?

Damn, Yamada-kun is getting interesting again. I haven't been this intrigued since the early arc when we haven't met all the witches yet.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 20, 2016)

Not sure why it came out like a day late...but whatever.

Ah, so that explains the weird personality shift with "Hotaru". Assuming everyone will become friends with Hikaru, and eventually with the real Hotaru as well once he is out of the hospital. Still, pretty curious what his Witch power will be. Assuming the fact that he is a twin will influence in power in some way (especially since the brothers are completely polar opposites of each other). We've seen mind control already, but I assume it will be slightly different in that the person will switch their personality 180 on the surface, but in reality will just magnify latent feelings that they already had (or some shit like that).


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 21, 2016)

What were the names of those twins from Ouran? One was Hikaru for sure, what was the other one called? Really getting Ouran vibes from this chapter, what's with "I want to be a host".

And damn, Hikaru is a real bro.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 21, 2016)

Why is this still going? there was a point in story where it was perfect to end


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 21, 2016)

Vino said:


> Why is this still going? there was a point in story where it was perfect to end


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 27, 2016)

Well as expected, Yamada and Hikaru are going to work together. Really hoping they kick the shit outta that bully, or at least put him in his place. Assuming we'll find out Hikaru's witch power next chapter...wonder what it is?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 2, 2016)

As expected, Yamada's plan worked perfectly. Everyone learned from it and blah blah blah. Seeing Noa go full yankee mode was pretty legit though. She beat the shit outta those kids  That chapter ending..."I want...YOU TO KISS ME!" lol. Knew it was gonna happen like that, but still so absurd every time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 2, 2016)

That glorious cover with everyone going Oni

It?s been a while sinc ei saw Yamada using his fists, it?s kinda refreshing. It was an act with a first year but still.

Also loled hard at Noah and that ending


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 9, 2016)

So just a charm power? That seems incredibly lazy. Dunno, that arc seemed pretty lame.


----------



## rajin (Feb 16, 2016)

*Chapter 205*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 16, 2016)

Pretty filler chapter...but still kinda fun. Ito lost the feeling of "love" and forced Yamada to use Charm on her. Pretty hilarious to see Tsubaki get utterly rejected by her though  Glad she realized by the end what is important (friends and stuff's feelings), but I hope she at least hooks up with someone before the end of the series.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 23, 2016)

Wow, I was just thinking on my way home from work, "We haven't seen Odagiri in forever...I wonder wtf she has been up to?" And here we are, an Odagiri chapter, hurray!  Always great seeing her cause problems for Yamada. "It turns out you used to like me, huh?" lol...

As for the new guy...can't really get a read on him. Seems like a nice and happy dude despite not having any friends in Japan. Also seems pretty apparent he likes Odagiri given the question he just asked Yamada. Curious to see what his power is, and also curious to see how Yamada answers that question (given that he probably is unaware that Odagiri is hiding nearby), and also how Odagiri reacts once she hears his answer (I wonder if she will start to remember her feelings towards him?). This'll be the what, 3rd or 4th time she is going to fall back in love with Yamada...and it will still probably end badly for her  I like Shiraishi, but I really wish Yamada would end up hooking up with Odagiri by the end of the series (even if that is incredibly unlikely).


----------



## Null (Feb 24, 2016)

this manga get any better? I stopped reading after the backstory of yamada and that girl in the sewing or art club


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 24, 2016)

Null said:


> this manga get any better? I stopped reading after the backstory of yamada and that girl in the sewing or art club


Short answer, no.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 24, 2016)

What happened to the original witch that had the seducing power?


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 24, 2016)

Vino said:


> What happened to the original witch that had the seducing power?


That's Odagiri. She lost her powers due to Yamada making a wish during the first ceremony for the witches to lose their powers.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 1, 2016)

Fun chapter...Yamada doing over the top shit in Alex's body and making him a super celebrity. Kinda figured Alex would pull some shit while in Yamada's body. While that was pretty funny, I wonder if that will actually have a real story impact in the future. Another witch befriended, onto the next one I suppose.


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 3, 2016)

Okay, this was kinda fun, but not original in the slightest.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 3, 2016)

Zeta42 said:


> That's Odagiri. She lost her powers due to Yamada making a wish during the first ceremony for the witches to lose their powers.



No I meant where is she now?


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 3, 2016)

Vino said:


> No I meant where is she now?


She's in the new chapter.


----------



## rajin (Mar 8, 2016)

*Chapter 208*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 8, 2016)

No more Odagiri this chapter, but still...got to see Yamada and Shiraishi just doing fun stuff (in each other's bodies) as a couple. Cute chapter.


----------



## rajin (Mar 15, 2016)

*LQ Scan, but good translation!*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 15, 2016)

God that would be infuriating as hell to get stuck with such a shit-tier group for an amazing trip like that. Curious to see what the purpose of this little arc will be (considering I doubt it'll just be a normal trip with Yamada becoming a fortune teller, lol). Assuming one of them is a witch, right?

Eh, here's hoping we at least get Shiraishi in a bikini...


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh Yamada you wonderful man. Bikini time here we come!

I kept thinking Guam has one of the largest military bases in the world, what is this dork thinking!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 22, 2016)

Fun times while swimsuit shopping...even though Yamada and Shiraishi had others tag along as well, lol. Shiraishi looking nice as hell in those bikinis  Poor Tamaki though...forever awkward/alone. Glad to see Odagiri, if only for a brief joke. Oh well, assuming she'll get more panel time once the actual trip happens.

Also, fuckin Miyamura man...lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 29, 2016)

Huh...didn't realize chairperson was a girl  Well, no hanging out with Shiraishi for Yamada, but they still managed to sorta have fun as a group in the end (and he even managed to finish the report). Uh oh...looking like chairperson is starting to fall for Yamada  Assuming when she takes off her glasses and puts on a bathing suit for the beach chapter, she's going to turn out to be smoking hot, lol. The harem grows stronger...

Popularity Poll Results


Yamada in 2nd...whereas Raku from Nisekoi was 11th, rofl.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 29, 2016)

Well, Yamada is much better than Raku, no contest there.


----------



## rajin (Apr 5, 2016)

*Chapter 212*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 5, 2016)

Odagiri on the cover, awww yeah. Welp, Yamada gets denied the beach day (temporarily at least). Gotta steal that future-sight power first. Also, Chikushi in a sling bikini...sweet Jesus!  That ending though. Wonder what situation could possibly lead up to him watching the sunset with chairperson instead of like he envisioned it with Shiraishi? Can't wait to see her when she takes off the glasses and lets her hair down...she's gonna be fine as fuck!


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 6, 2016)

Let me guess, Shiraishi's gonna swap bodies with the chairperson somehow.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 6, 2016)

Zeta42 said:


> Let me guess, Shiraishi's gonna swap bodies with the chairperson somehow.



That's what I was thinking. Either that, or it is how the chairperson wants Yamada to "pay her back."


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 6, 2016)

Please let this manga to rest


----------



## Millefeuille (Apr 6, 2016)

Who is 6th to 15th?


----------



## rajin (Apr 12, 2016)

*New chapter!*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh wow, so Chairperson has memories of the first year still? That's pretty surprising actually. Was wondering how this was gonna be plot relevant, but holy shit. That chapter end though...wonder who Yamada was actually dating? You guys don't think she will say herself, right? That would be kinda lame. However, there DID seem to be some kinda relationship with Odagiri, but I wonder if they really were dating? I certainly like Odagiri the best, but shit...Yamada x Shiraishi is definitely the OTP of this series. Hope this doesn't fuck things up severely...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 13, 2016)

Well obviously we have to resolve stuff. Because it seems like Nene and Yamada tend to be drawn to one another constantly. Of course I wouldn't mind more ship teasing of Yamada and Nene because they have a strangely beautiful and tragic love goin on.


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 13, 2016)

If my memory serves me right, Tamaki was unaffected when the 7th witch made everyone forget about Yamada during the first arc, correct? So, could this chairperson be the same? What if she has a Ctrl-X power like Tamaki or Ctrl-C like Yamada?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 13, 2016)

^Meaning that...she was the first Witch Killer of Yamada´s gen or something like that?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 20, 2016)

Of fuckin course she doesn't remember  Well, knew things wouldn't be that easy. Looks like he got the OK from Shiraishi to pursue getting his memories back (even if that could end up hurting her in the end).

Odagiri at the end, though! OH SHIT...


----------



## stream (Apr 20, 2016)

1. Something is wrong
2. Find witches, hold ceremony
3. Repeat

I've lost track of the number of cycles so far.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah no kidding...


----------



## rajin (Apr 26, 2016)

*blocked*


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 26, 2016)

I wish the manga would stop making me ship Yamada and Odagiri because I have already accepted I am goin down with the ship.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 26, 2016)

Hurray! Odagiri making Yamada realize what is actually going on. So EVERYONE lost their memories of the end of 1st year, eh? Wonder why that time period specifically? Pretty sad Yamada bailed on Odagiri like that


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 27, 2016)

This manga has me in a glass case of emotions!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 10, 2016)

Final chapter of the Guam vacation arc it seems. Got to learn that the chairperson is (presumably) the one who wrote the Witch Guide book. Fun-ish chapter overall I guess, but that ending. Awww yeah, Yamada gonna take Shiraishi to pound-town once they get back, lol...

Also, that joke at the start: "Starting next issue, this series will now be titled 'Igarashi and the Seven Witches"  Oh man, what a great transition that would be...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 11, 2016)

>having a 10/10 gf
>not pounding the shit out of her

STOP THIS MEME


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 11, 2016)

Bruh, it's shounen. What do you expect? lol...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 11, 2016)

There is a limit on how much you're willing to force this. Kids aren't that dumb. At 8-10 I knew whats up already.


----------



## Zeta42 (May 11, 2016)

It's actually going to be some dumb shit like sucking snake venom out of her ass, isn't it?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 17, 2016)

Back from Guam already. Wish Yamada's sister was part of the harem...lol. ANYWAYS, looks like even the previous student council (and Rika) are realizing that they have missing memories. Nice to see Leona again, and holy shit, did not even recognize Rika and Yamazaki.

As to be expected, Chairperson is going to start giving out relevant information (and hopefully remove her glasses revealing she is actually super hot).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 24, 2016)

Tamaki's plan definitely makes sense...Yamada meeting with this chick will inevitably lead to some bad times, lol. Also, another generic looking girl, bleh. In the text she sounded tomboyish, so was hoping for like a tan skinned, short haired athletic chick, but nope, just another decent-ish looking blonde chick. RIP.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 24, 2016)

I'm surprised that the quality of the story has remained so consistent even though it's been dragged on way longer than it actually needs to.


----------



## Zeta42 (May 25, 2016)

Finally the story is getting somewhere.


----------



## rajin (May 31, 2016)

Chapter 83


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 1, 2016)

As expected, Hino sprinted away from Yamada being a super creeper, lol. He sure is persistent though, gotta give him that. Thought we were gonna see a body swap with Alex, but that apparently went nowhere, lol. Still, pretty good ending. Must be hard for Hino, seeing all these pictures she has with Yamada on her phone, but not having any memory of who he is, or why he is on her phone. Originally thought maybe it was a friend who sent her to investigate instead (since the messages sounded very masculine)...oh well. This could still be good.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hmmm... Is Yamada's hunch correct and Hino isn't his mysterious ex? Something tells me it was Odagiri, since they are in the same class.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 1, 2016)

Zeta42 said:


> Hmmm... Is Yamada's hunch correct and Hino isn't his mysterious ex? Something tells me it was Odagiri, since they are in the same class.


Here's hoping. I like Shiraishi a lot, but Odagiri is just so fuckin great...


----------



## rajin (Jun 7, 2016)

Read


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2016)

New chapter is out, just wonderin, now shit points even more towards Odagiri but there´s also who the heck took those pictures? It could be the person who took them.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 7, 2016)

Awwww yeah, Yamada totally banged Odagiri! lol...

I feel really bad for Hino, like...holy shit. She used to be social, and had a lot of friends, but now she is just all alone basically. Shit is rough. This'll definitely give Yamada even more motivation to get everyone's memories back so that she can enjoy her school life again.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 14, 2016)

So much internal conflict going on inside of Yamada. Was he dating Shiraishi in 1st year...or was it actually Odagiri like Miyamura suggests (lol)? Finding out that he got suspended was pretty interesting though. Given that Shiraishi was a victim of bullying, he might assume that he might be the cause...but in reality, he probably fought whoever was causing problems for Shiraishi, and got suspended instead (and shortly thereafter, people had their memory erased, so she couldn't remember what he did for her). Pretty sure this will all have a super happy ending despite how rocky things have been lately.


----------



## rajin (Jun 21, 2016)

Chapter 66


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 21, 2016)

Well, time to Yamada to mess around in the past. Even though I had always assumed it would be that way, actually seeing Chairperson without her glasses (and confirming that she is super fuckin cute) was totally worth it, lol. Interesting that he couldn't see who he was with (though it makes sense). Time for him to kiss Hino, and if that doesn't work...Shiraishi herself.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 22, 2016)

I can say it with certainty. This manga is good again. Things are getting done, and they are interesting to watch.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 28, 2016)

Huh well, I guess that's that. Yamada and Shiraishi have always been together it seems. Kinda sucks as an Odagiri fan (since this was literally the last shot possible), but Yamada x Shiraishi really are the OTP of this series, so I'm glad things worked out. Not sure how this is going to affect everyone getting their memories back, or rather, I wonder if this had anything to do with people forgetting in the first place. Hino didn't seem too sad about those two hooking up (she seemingly set them up), so I don't think it is an accidental witch power or something caused by her. Oh well, guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 29, 2016)

This is good news for sure. If Shiraishi was the girl all along, all that remains is to find out why the memories were erased.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 30, 2016)

I am kinda disappointed but on the other hand, if it had been another girl this would have been dragged with more unnecessary drama


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 5, 2016)

So yep, Yamada was with Shiraishi even before the memory erase. Seeing Hino's reaction though  Feelsbadman. She really did like Yamada, but just didn't have to courage to tell him (until she already set him up). Assuming he is going to have to patch things up with her now given what he saw. Still...if he is content with Tamaki fixing this big issue, not sure where the plot goes from here?


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 6, 2016)

Ah, crap. I should've known kissing Hino to go back wouldn't go so smoothly. So what happens in the past after this? Hino spreads rumors that Yamada is a cheater, causing him to resort to using the 7th witch's power?


----------



## rajin (Jul 12, 2016)

18 is out


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 13, 2016)

Not much happens this time. Tamaki resolves himself to reclaim the lost memories, that's all.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 13, 2016)

Chapter 214

No more free manga from Crunchyroll it seems. Oh well...guess I gotta wait a few more hours for new releases now.

And yeah...you basically summed up the chapter, lol.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 15, 2016)

I remember when this manga was good...well not good, but it had more of a coherence than it does now. Oh let's hint that Yamada and Odagiri used to date, heavily at that, then troll them by revealing Yamada and Shiraishi were always a thing. Thankfully this inconsistently written story is nearly done.


----------



## rajin (Jul 19, 2016)

Chapter 85


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 27, 2016)

Chapter 215
Chapter 216

Forgot about this now that Crunchyoll is being shitty.

215: Well, guess it's Ushio's time to try his luck at love again...andddddddd HE FAILED! lol. Odagiri promptly running away from him makes sense given how absurd those confessions were. Poor guy, who knows, maybe she'll come around?

216: Well Yamada is literally on Cloud 9 this chapter after knowing for sure Shiraishi accepted his confession. I was wondering if perhaps him keeping that info from her was going to bite him in the ass later down the line, but it managed to get resolved in this chapter. Didn't expect her to burst into tears though...but I guess they were tears of joy. God, with Bleach/Nisekoi/couple other series ending, this one feels like it could be wrapping up shortly as well (because let's be real, how many more times could they possibly have their memories fucked with?).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 3, 2016)

Chapter 217

Sleepover time! Of course barely any studying actually got done...instead, a whole buncha body swapping happened! Well, Yamada managed to see that scene of Shiraishi sprawled on the bed. Sadly, that was Miyamura in her body, lol. Poor Yamada. Curious if this absurd amount of body swapping will ever have any real consequences or if it is just fun only in this series?

Also, dat Odagiri!  Goddamn!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 3, 2016)

That is why Odagiri should be the one to win. She is perfect and a best girl.


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my god, Shiraishi's rapeface  And poor Yamada got cockblocked.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 4, 2016)

Cockblock Level...Mikan.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh boy, Alex joining the cast this time was great. The fucker is like another Miyamura

And dat cockblock, Shiraishi needs to get a hint already or if she already got it, she needs to give in. Poor Yamada´s sanity is on the line.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 5, 2016)

You know who wouldn't execute that level of Cock Blockery? Odagirim, hell she would want to be alone with him because she don't share.


----------



## rajin (Sep 27, 2016)

']


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 28, 2016)

Finally the ceremony. And it brought about strange results. Everyone at school is wary of Yamada... except for his friends, who welcome his return...? Damn, I need the translation.


----------



## rajin (Dec 6, 2016)

330 by Sense


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yamada ends in 5 chapters. Oh God oh God oh God.

Is Shiraishi gone forever?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks like it's time for me to start this. Didn't care for the anime that much, but the premise sounded way too interesting to pass up. Plus I heard the anime was really rushed.


----------



## rajin (Jan 24, 2017)

4 Chapters Left

Here.


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 15, 2017)

241 and 242 are out. This ending reeks of Bleach (10 years timeskip, everyone's married or is planning to) and is almost as boring. The only part that caused a reaction from me was the last page of 242, where Shiraishi shows up in the middle of Yamada's "proposal" to Miyamura. Imagine seeing your man again after three years only to find out he went gay. 

And I'm really pissed that the author showed almost nothing about how Yamada rekindled his relationship with Shiraishi again. It's a nice touch that 241 ended on "I AM NOT BORING!", though. Same as their very first meeting.

One chapter left. Prediction: their kids will be witches.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 18, 2017)

Heard that this series was finally ending, so decided to catch up the ~25 chapters I was behind on. Wow, this is actually shaping up to be a pretty good ending. Interesting that Shiraishi was the original witch that started it all. Kinda irritated that she once again lost her memories (and everyone aside from Yamada lost theirs of her), but whatever...at least this will lead to a happy ending.

Originally, I didn't care much for Shiraishi. She was fairly boring and reserved compared to the other girls in Yamada's massive harem. However, in these past 20 chapters or so, it has become very clear in my eyes that Yamada and Shiraishi are most definitely the One True Pairing of this series. They have both had some a massive impact on each others lives, and they really do love each other with all of their heart. I am looking forward to these final 3 chapters, and I really hope it doesn't end as terribly as the authors's last work, lol.

Edit: Oh shit, I'm retarded. Thought only 240 had been released.

Well, 241 was pretty rushed. He gets flustered and calls her boring, and suddenly she shouts out like she did back in their 1st year? Oh well. 10 year timeskip in 242. Everyone is seemingly successful. Ushio finally got Odagiri, yet Yamada still hasnt proposed to Shiraishi? That ending though...looks like the surprise is ruined now, lol.

243 final chapter, here's hoping it is an extended one and not just thrown together 'meh' at the very end.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 21, 2017)

(Final)

Super cute end. Lots of couples ended up happening (though Miyamura ended up solo, RIP). Gratz to Ushio for finally taking Odagiri to pound-town. Worth  

The whole " the kiss brought back her memories, and slowly everyone else started to remember Shiraishi" is kinda bullshit...whatever, still a super happy end to a fairly decent series. Also, Yamada DIDN'T have to transfer to Brazil, just have a business trip? lolwut? Oh well, I'd say it was still probably worth the read despite it being quite slow at times with shit constantly going around in circles, lol.


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 22, 2017)

That's all, witches! Here's to celebrate the ending and remember the good times.


----------

